# My first look at Spider-Man and the Green Goblin



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

My Spider-Man and Green Goblin kits arrived today. My verdict: possibly the best comic model kits ever made in styrene. They have all the terrific energy of the old Toy Biz Marvel Comics kits, but without the intimidation of poor-fitting parts. Plus, the Moebius kits are bigger. I spent a little while this evening poking through the boxes, test-assembling some parts, and was pleased.

These latest releases from Moebius Models, hot on the heels of the Universal Studios Karloff Mummy figure, help establish the company as one of the top producers of fantasy figure kits ever. Amazing. Thanks in large part to Moebius, hobbyists have available to them a steady flow of new kits of this kind, whereas only a few years ago it seemed that plastic fantasy figure kits were a thing of the past.

For the most part, I’m going to let my admittedly substandard photography do the talking here, because I think these kits speak for themselves. Without further ado:










The boxes of the new Moebius Models Spider-Man and Green Goblin next to the first Moebius figure kit, a repop of Aurora's Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde.










The kits are billed as 1/8 scale, but they're a BIG 1/8 scale. Look at the size of Spidey next to a Monogram repop of the Aurora Phantom.










Look at the clever way the seam on Spidey's head follows the inscribed web lines.










Spider-Man is cast in blue plastic, the Green Goblin in green. The gargoyles are sort of a tanned flesh color.










Here's how the Green Goblin's head compares with the Aurora Phantom.










The Goblin is happy to be a bad guy.










The Goblin's glider.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Boy, those do look like super kits. The boxes are much bigger than I thought they would be, as are the figures themselves. Another pair of great kits from Moebius. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FINALLY somebody came up with a proper break line for Spidey's mask! :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics Todd, The kits look great.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

No doubt in my mind, these are the best styrene Marvel figures ever produced.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! :thumbsup: Great work!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

These look like they would fit right along side of the PL Spiderman kit in size.

Todd, you wouldn't happen to have the PL Spiderman to compare the size of the spidey heads together...would ya?

Thanks for posting...can't wait to get my hands on BOTH of these kits!

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice. I was really pleased with the Moebius rendition of Dr. Jekyll. It was one of the best fitting plastic figures I have ever built. Likewise, the Invisible Man was very well done and despite a couple odd engineering ideas (the way it had you build the coat around the body makes painting hard), it built up very well also. Plastic quality and molding were top notch.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Todd - I've been soooo excited to get a hold of these kits since seeing them at the IPMS show. It's great that you found them already!! I was really impressed with the great detail to both figures and they are good sized!! Moebius has come thru again with more AWESOME models!!! The box art is very, very cool also!!! Can't wait!!!!!

Thanks for posting the pics!

- Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Drool! Love the box art, the sculpts, the colour of the plastic and real clever about those seam lines!:thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I wasn't excited at all by these when announced- then I saw the prototypes at the Nats in person....I was floored! Impressive in size and sculpts, now I am even more impressed by your photos! Now they are must haves! Thanks again, Frank for releasing product that really caters to builders of these types of models. It's only going to get better!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I think it's cool how even the boxes match up like that. 

These look great. Thanks for the sneak peek, Todd. 

Sean


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, folks. Fifteen hours later, I still think they're great kits. I hope Moebius sells tons of them.



MonsterModelMan said:


> Todd, you wouldn't happen to have the PL Spiderman to compare the size of the spidey heads together...would ya?


Hmmm ... I have an open PL Spidey around somewhere, but I don't know if I can uncover it easily. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

You know, I wasn't going to get these kits (I'm more monster and sci-fi) but after seeing Todd's pics, I'm ordering 2 pair. Moebius oh Moebius!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Todd. I want to get a handfull of these. I did not realize the boxes were that much larger than the typical longbox. Thanks also for pointing out the head seam detail. That is a nice touch!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Me likes! Thanx for posting the comparisons, Todd.  

RK


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad you all like the preview. I hope you're starting to rip the shrink wrap off the boxes yourselves.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just freakin' cool!! 

LOVE THE MATHCING BOX ART!

LOVE THE SPIDEY SEAM!

LOVE THE SIZE!

Admitidly I'm not a big figure person, but I _really_ do want these two kits!! Nice to know they're finally out!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,I'm convinced they will sell well.They are apparently great scupts in an impressive size.So watch out,Doc Oc,the Rhino,Scorpion and Mysterio,they might not be far behind if all goes well.:thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*I'm Next!*

Rhino Is Always First!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

does anyone think it's possible to "refigure" the Spidey figure into a different pose?

i think i'm the only one who's not thrilled about the pose of the model.

if it could be changed, i'd buy one for sure because i really dig the Goblin kit.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

JohnGuard said:


> does anyone think it's possible to "refigure" the Spidey figure into a different pose?
> 
> i think i'm the only one who's not thrilled about the pose of the model.
> 
> if it could be changed, i'd buy one for sure because i really dig the Goblin kit.


That's a pretty iconic pose - and I really don't see how you could "refigure" it enough to make a difference.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm very grateful for the care and effort that is going into Moebius kits, but also wish there were more dynamic poses for Spiderman, Frankenstein, the Mummy, and -- although they've said why it's not their fault with this one -- Iron Man. It wouldn't take a lot to add a little life to the monsters, and in fact, it doesn't completely ruin the kits, because all you have to do is extend an arm or a foot to make a big difference. But Spiderman looks like a tough one. Poses made the Auroras for me.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Spidey could be repositioned......looks like he'd work hung upside down.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

his pose seem pretty restrained if the Green Goblin's barreling down at him.
i cant imagine Spider-man just "sitting" there when the Goblins is racing into action on his glider. 
if any of you guys have an idea on reconstructing and arm or leg on Spidey, please let me know!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Putting him upside down might not be so dumb after all.Of course,Spidey could be looking at the Green Goblin from above,which would explain his relaxed pose.Yes I do agree that a pose with his arms extended in position to shoot a web would have been fantastic as well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JohnGuard said:


> his pose seem pretty restrained if the Green Goblin's barreling down at him.
> i cant imagine Spider-man just "sitting" there when the Goblins is racing into action on his glider.
> if any of you guys have an idea on reconstructing and arm or leg on Spidey, please let me know!





Surely the answer to that's obvious? Either the Goblin's sneaked up on him and Spidey hasn't seen him....or Spidey's pretending he hasn't seen him until the last minute where he'll turn round sharply and thwack him one.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I just picked up both kits at my local hobby shop!  
They're both fantastic. Thank-you Moebius. :thumbsup:

RK


----------

